# newbie



## willielancon (Feb 15, 2007)

anyone selling a used lathe......i am new to this and i am dieing to try out one if these pens yall make.....any advice on tools or procedures will be apprieciated. thanks


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

First off...welcome

Now what area do you live in? Try and find one local to pickup (maybe from Cragislist) so you don't spend money on shipping (you will need all you can get later LOL vortex)

Once you have the lathe..don't rush..get what you want now...you will be upset later. Get a quality set of tools. Don't skimp on the tools...they will make or break your new hobby. Learn to sharpen them.

On the kits, might be a good idea to start off with something easy..slimlines. Just about as basic as you can get. Get to know how your tools work...practice on finishes ect. Once you feel good about all that, then spend more on higher quality kits (they can go as high as a few hundred just for the kit alone) Steebar is one of the google ad's on here, they have the slimline kits at $1.55...thats a great price to start with....

Woods. Get some from friends....you will want to practice and practice. Sometimes it's fun just to shave things down LOL ribbons...love the ribbons LOL Once your ready to jump in making a kit...then better(different) wood is a pleasure. I have a thing for burls.

AND ask questions. But most important...Have fun!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

FYI - I've heard some bad comments about Steebar on the yahoo penturners group.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> FYI - I've heard some bad comments about Steebar on the yahoo penturners group.


Ok. But I have not had any problem ordering....and they are the same kits I was paying $1.70 from Woodturningz....I wish turningz would update their site and put something good back on sale. I sent Ryan an email a few weeks ago...on the sale ad...they only changed out the product..kept the regular price.

The higher end kits, I get from woodcrafters or PSI.

Maybe what we should consider is a group buy. Find out how much (if any) we would save in a bulk buy....course a few of us would have shipping involved...but many are local. I'm not big into the slimlines but would join in for 20 if interested to help get the price down.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Steebar is very slow about shipping. I have ordered from them twice and had to cancel both orders. Woodturningz.com and PSI are both real good to order from.

I forgot to add I did get one order from Steebar it was a empty box. The box wasn't sealed good when they packed it and $60 worth of tools fell out in postal land. Took me 3 months to get it all straight with steebar.

Now welcome to 2cool.

Get you a small lathe like the Jet or even the ones that PSI sell are ok for pens. Just starting out Harbor freight has a pretty good set of tools cheap to start with. *Just keep them sharp, and use light cuts. *You will need a 8 inch grinder to sharpen the tools with. Depends on where you are located meet with someone that knows what they are doing to show you a few things. Galvbay is the best teacher I know.

Just remember to ask lots of questions and sometimes this bunch will tell you the truth.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Steebar is very slow about shipping. I have ordered from them twice and had to cancel both orders. Woodturningz.com and PSI are both real good to order from.
> 
> Now welcome to 2cool.
> 
> ...


 Here is a good place to get some tutorials
http://www.thepenshop.net/


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

what bobby said - slow shipping and slow responses to email regarding the slow shipping, etc.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Somebody here has a lathe for sale...cany anybody remember who that is? 

I have a cheap slow speed grinder I'll sell you.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

First...Welcome to the vortex, Willie....

Now...grab that lathe from Trod if he is still selling. He buys the best and takes better care of his stuff than I do of my wife..LOL..

Nice drill press would be great addition. Be sure the 'travel' or depth it will drill is at least three inches..Ryobi is what I've got now...and it is a good cheap workhorse..and, you do need a good SLOW speed or variable speed grinder for sharpening..Looks like Trod has one of them as well....He has at least ONE of EVERYTHING and loses interest fast, so he's a good source..LOL...(and a good guy,as well)

If you really want to dive in , you might consider spending a few bucks with Bill Berry. He knows his stuff and his thing now is to come to your home or shop all day and show you how to begin turning ON YOUR LATHE..If you decide to go that route,then just buy the lathe only..Bill will leave you a list of exactly what you need to start. He brings all his stuff, turning tools, sharpening systems, etc...so you don't go out like most of us and buy a lot of stuff we really didn't need..(but still love having..LOL). If you want a contact phone for Bill, PM me or post up here. It was sure worth the money to me..Of course, if you can con Bill or GalvBay or Bobby into a visit,,that'll work just as well.. It may cost you a six pack but they know their stuff as well...

Welcome to the "Wonderful World of Wood".. We're having a ball down here in out little corner of 2cool that Mont so graciously provided us.. Three months or so ago, Bobby , Trod, Me and I don't know how many more didn't know one end of a lathe from the other and now we are truly hooked...

Welcome Aboard....Jim


----------



## willielancon (Feb 15, 2007)

i am from Anahuac,TX...i think yall probably know where that is....i will look into what Trod's got for sale...thankx


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I am in Crystal Beach so if you are over this way sometime I can show you a little about turning pens . I have taught 2 grand daughters so far and I am still learning myself.

I do have 2 lathes a big one(Palmgren) and a little one(Jet mini VS) that I just got.

And lots of cedar lol.


----------



## willielancon (Feb 15, 2007)

thanx bobby...i will send you a pm when i think i might get down there....if i can get a day off sometime


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bobby has progressed into a pen-spert or expert at pen making. This is a great way to start turning and very quick results at that.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hey, Slip.....LOVE that avatar !!!!!!!!

ROFL :rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

trodery said:


> Somebody here has a lathe for sale...cany anybody remember who that is?
> 
> I have a cheap slow speed grinder I'll sell you.


you got another SS grinder?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> you got another SS grinder?


LOL...Yep, after I sold you the good one I went to Harbor Freight and bought a little cheap one. Since I'm going to sell the lathe (at the end of this month?) I will not have a use for the grinder any longer.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks Tort, I see you changed yours also.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Thanks Tort, I see you changed yours also.


Yep, Slip...looks like my days on the salt are over (with this danged photosensitivity these meds are blessing me with) so I might as well change horses to what I really love now.....but still DO miss that bay fishing and the old Tortuga.LOL

Jim


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Yep, Slip...looks like my days on the salt are over (with this danged photosensitivity these meds are blessing me with) so I might as well change horses to what I really love now.....but still DO miss that bay fishing and the old Tortuga.LOL
> 
> Jim


Willie, Welcome to the forum. Can get some great info from these expert pensmiths here. Great way to start turning and fast results. I live in Nederland and would be glad to help in any way, but with my upcomming work schedule, I will be away form here most of the time and these other guys would be much better instructors them me. I am not the best instructor and probably coudn't show you the proper way anyway. Take some advise from the others and get Bill or Galvbay (someone really good at teaching) to give you some lessons or take some pen lessons from these other guys (Bobby or Tort) as they are great pen makers and a sure way to get hooked on turning. Best of luck.

Jim, I understand. up until the last several years, I was an offshore spear fisher and only last year started fishing inshore. Miss the adventure, but age is getting the better of me and takes a toll going offshore. I like inshore, but don't even want to do that too often with the excessive heat and humidity we have around here. The turning thing gives quick results and something to be proud of when finished (most of the time anyway). Hate to hear you have problems with fishing as I sure love it but don't know how long myself to keep it up. Its hard on a short fat 50 year old. By the looks of your old avator, fishing was pretty laid back for you, but know how hard it really is anyway in our kind of weather. Keep on turning, that last pen looked great, expecially with burls. I Love Burl Wood.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Jim, I understand. up until the last several years, I was an offshore spear fisher and only last year started fishing inshore. Miss the adventure, but age is getting the better of me and takes a toll going offshore. I like inshore, but don't even want to do that too often with the excessive heat and humidity we have around here. The turning thing gives quick results and something to be proud of when finished (most of the time anyway). Hate to hear you have problems with fishing as I sure love it but don't know how long myself to keep it up. Its hard on a short fat *50 year old*. By the looks of your old avator, fishing was pretty laid back for you, but know how hard it really is anyway in our kind of weather. Keep on turning, that last pen looked great, expecially with burls. I Love Burl Wood.


LOL, Slip..."50 year old"?..Hell, I never started fishing hard till I turned 65 about a dozen years ago and bought the old Tortuga..Man..we had some fun on her. Had her out at least 2 to 3 times every week.. Time marches on, though. Prostate CA, Skin CA, etc....Paying for my mis-spent youth now, but still *feel *like I'm about 40... Keep on keeping on, Buddy...you got a loooonng ways to go yet...:rotfl:


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> * Maybe what we should consider is a group buy. Find out how much (if any) we would save in a bulk buy*....course a few of us would have shipping involved...but many are local. I'm not big into the slimlines but would join in for 20 if interested to help get the price down.


Welcome aboard Willie.

Bill, PSI has a deal on slimline kits going on now, 65 for the price of 50 with free shipping, $97.50, thats $1.50 ea.


----------

